# Brinkman Electric ECB



## jwgar (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently purchased an ECB while working in Maryland. Thought it would be handy, and cheap enough to leave behind when I packed up and went back home to Texas. First cook was a brisket and sausage. I have to say I was amazed at the results. I've read all the threads about lack of temperature control. It did get a little warm, 248-260, but the meat came out in 7 hrs juicy tender and full of flavor. Honestly best I've ever made. The next try was chicken. Outside temps were getting up to high 90s, smoker would get 300-308. I had added an extra cooking grid between the two stock grids for extra cooking area. 4 hrs later, I was cutting up some pretty amazing leg quarters. So far the only issue I have had, when I replaced the lava rock with concrete brickettes for some reason the temp would not get above 208. I am inspired by some of the modifications I have read about and plan on adding a fourth cooking grid, oven temp control, extra door lower on the side. Think I'll take this little cooker back home with me, if I ever get to go. My next smoking venture will be pulled turkey. Should be interesting. My little $59 smoker (less mods of course) has already paid for itself.


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a charcoal brinkman for years.......34 to be exact. Finally retired it. Controlling temps in the electric is not easy as you have seen. Length of electrical cord, gauge of cord and ambient temps play a big factor in your temps. Do NOT trust the temp gauge that came with it. I found mine off by -65º.  Still in all, they turn out some amazing food.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2012)

JWGAR...They are cheap but with some practice, as you found, get the job done. I am Jealous! I have a $300+ MES 40 and can't get a good Brisket out of it. If you got that ECB down, hold on to it and enjoy the results...JJ


Flash said:


> I had a charcoal brinkman for years.......34 to be exact. Finally retired it.


 Must of been Serial Number 0000001...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## flash (Jul 18, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> JWGAR...They are cheap but with some practice, as you found, get the job done. I am Jealous! I have a $300+ MES 40 and can't get a good Brisket out of it. If you got that ECB down, hold on to it and enjoy the results...JJ
> 
> Must of been Serial Number 0000001...
> 
> ...


Could have been. I think I only paid $18 for it.


----------



## i bleed blue (Jul 18, 2012)

JWGAR said:


> I recently purchased an ECB while working in Maryland. Thought it would be handy, and cheap enough to leave behind when I packed up and went back home to Texas. First cook was a brisket and sausage. I have to say I was amazed at the results. I've read all the threads about lack of temperature control. It did get a little warm, 248-260, but the meat came out in 7 hrs juicy tender and full of flavor. Honestly best I've ever made. The next try was chicken. Outside temps were getting up to high 90s, smoker would get 300-308. I had added an extra cooking grid between the two stock grids for extra cooking area. 4 hrs later, I was cutting up some pretty amazing leg quarters. So far the only issue I have had, when I replaced the lava rock with concrete brickettes for some reason the temp would not get above 208. I am inspired by some of the modifications I have read about and plan on adding a fourth cooking grid, oven temp control, extra door lower on the side. Think I'll take this little cooker back home with me, if I ever get to go. My next smoking venture will be pulled turkey. Should be interesting. My little $59 smoker (less mods of course) has already paid for itself.


I have the same model as you, if you want to play with Temp control, you can go to Harbor Freight and "Router Speed Controller", essentially a rheostat for 20 bucks, or order an "SE Stepless Fan Speed Controller" at Amazon for about 19 bucks (plus shipping). I just bought an ANMPS last friday and want to see if it will help me in my cooking before I decide on a MES 30.


----------



## jwgar (Jul 18, 2012)

Got me a couple extra grills from Bass Pro today. Moved the bottom grill down couple inches where I can actually put a thermometer in the meat on bottom shelf, mounted the new grill mid way (good buy bent rod hangers). The smaller grill I had will now be set 4" above the upper grill as soon as I can figure out how. Living in temporary housing away from home and my tools is limiting my ability to do what I want.  

I have purchased a PID, and an oven control. Gonna try the oven control first, seem simplest. PID was shipped to Texas, so I'll get it put together when I get home. I have looked at the Router Speed Control, that looks way to simple and economical. I needed a wasteful time consuming way to control the temperature. Hey I'm 1400 miles from home and need to occupy myself someway.


----------



## i bleed blue (Jul 18, 2012)

JWGAR said:


> Got me a couple extra grills from Bass Pro today. Moved the bottom grill down couple inches where I can actually put a thermometer in the meat on bottom shelf, mounted the new grill mid way (good buy bent rod hangers). The smaller grill I had will now be set 4" above the upper grill as soon as I can figure out how. Living in temporary housing away from home and my tools is limiting my ability to do what I want.
> 
> I have purchased a PID, and an oven control. Gonna try the oven control first, seem simplest. PID was shipped to Texas, so I'll get it put together when I get home. I have looked at the Router Speed Control, that looks way to simple and economical. I needed a wasteful time consuming way to control the temperature. Hey I'm 1400 miles from home and need to occupy myself someway.


I am not technical enough to put together a PID. The speed control works pretty well, I have ticked the dial with the approximate temp for each dial position. This was done with several dry runs with my ET-73. Its not approximate, but it works for now


----------



## jwgar (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you get with a $59 ECB smoker with a few mods? Like an extra rack, or a smoker box. Oh yea, back to the lava rock, temp is back to norm.













IMAG0225.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012


















IMAG0224.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012


















IMAG0228.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012






You get room for 2 turkey and a ham













IMAG0226.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012


















IMAG0227.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012


















IMAG0229.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012






And Houston, we have smoke!!


----------



## jwgar (Jul 22, 2012)

And the net result













IMAG0230.jpg



__ jwgar
__ Jul 22, 2012


----------

